# Qualification



## karen6 (Jan 27, 2011)

if the person has not done his +2(secondary education) ,but has done 3 year diploma after 10. 

Is he eligible to apply under Canada Federal skilled worker class? On what basis he would be awarded points on basis of his qualification. 

Person has done 3 year diploma in mechanical engineering and also 1 year advance diploma in welding technology.


----------



## ralphdzegniuk (Mar 7, 2011)

So, if I understand this correctly, 14 years of education in total, including 10 years secondary and 4 years at college level? Unfortunately, there's no clearcut answer to this. It really depends on the discretion of the visa officer and whether he/she will credit the person with 4 years of post-secondary education vs. 2 years of such education. Most likely the latter. But the difference in points is pretty minimal - only 2 pts. However, i do realize that in some situation those 2 points can make all the difference...

regards,


----------



## karen6 (Jan 27, 2011)

ralphdzegniuk said:


> So, if I understand this correctly, 14 years of education in total, including 10 years secondary and 4 years at college level? Unfortunately, there's no clearcut answer to this. It really depends on the discretion of the visa officer and whether he/she will credit the person with 4 years of post-secondary education vs. 2 years of such education. Most likely the latter. But the difference in points is pretty minimal - only 2 pts. However, i do realize that in some situation those 2 points can make all the difference...
> 
> regards,


thnx for the reply...


----------

